# Does this mean they are about to swarm



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Bearding is 1 way to alleviate the crowding of bees that produces too much heat. Bees get out to regulate the temp. Crowding on the inside is what's going on.


----------



## Planner (Apr 3, 2016)

I bet if you look in your top super you will probably find that most of the frames have been drawn out that just based on your one photo that you provided.Add another box unless you find that the top box has not filled out. You need to inspect at least your top box and then we can be more helpful.


----------



## SAS (Sep 4, 2015)

Amgbee said:


> View attachment 34423
> 
> 
> 
> They have been bearding at nigh but never this many.


 I see this every year in both of my bee yards, mainly on my stronger hives. 

What works best for me is, I provide a ~3/4" upper vent hole covered with the smaller sized hardware cloth to prevent robbing. For me, this works very well. 

This summer has been/is really hot here as well, upper 90's to low 100's. All my hives have upper vent holes covered with the smaller hardware cloth that I mentioned, and are doing great with little to no bearding at night.

By looking at your picture, I see no way for the heat that builds up during the day to escape. 

Others may not agree with what I do, but it works for me, it may also work for you??


----------



## Treebeard (May 1, 2017)

I nadired a box to each hive when they were doing that. Seemed to correct whatever was causing tje issue


----------

